# Unnecessary Movie Sequel Game



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

We all know about spin offs and sequels not focused on the right characters. (Halloween 3) Let's see what funny ones we can make up that would just be wrong!

Rule 1: No actual bad movie sequels may be used however if you aren't aware of a sequel and want to put for instance, Blood Camp 2: Dripping, it will be alright but it is safer if you don't put a number. Ex. Blood Camp: Dripping.

Rule 2: Keep it horror and scifi genres of course. You can be pretty loose if it is close to scifi then go ahead but horror will be dominant. Provide a short description for the disaster if you like.

Rule 3: (Here is a tip) If your having trouble thinking of one remember a minor character that would be a terrible subject for a sequel or put the movie's characters in a dumb environment. (Ahem, Predator 2 )


Here's mine to start it off!

27 Weeks Later up to 30 Weeks Later

These low budget sequels to 28 Weeks Later attempted to fill in the gap to the still unreleased 3rd main installment. Zombies were too slow and the blood squirted like a sprinkler. All characters were recast with low paid actors.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Psycho - The Desiccation

In this three-hour sequel to the landmark original, shot entirely from the viewpoint of Norman Bates peering through a peephole, the viewer, with the aid of time-lapse photography, is treated to an accelerated version of the mummification of Norman's deceased mother. Critics have hailed it as "the horror equivalent of watching fresh paint dry on a wall".


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Star Trek: The Forbidden Zone

Captain Sulu and a team of crack Federation Comandos invade Uranus. 
Starring George Takei, Ru Paul, and introducing Sheesa Dood. 

Critics and Poison control centers agree that this movie will soon replace syrup of ipecac as the number one way to induce vomiting.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

30 days of day: The clean up

Those pesky blood stains from 30 Days of Night are battled


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

52 Weeks Later

Citizens experience Rage over being another year older.


----------

